# New Pics of project. .



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude, I dig it.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

What spoiler is that?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

dsmskyline said:


> What spoiler is that?


id like to know as well.

Looks awesome, one of the best looking that ive seen!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The spoiler is the 3D Carbon version

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, looks very aggressive. 

I would smoke the tails. Nothing too drastic though.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is definently one of the best looking cruzes I have seen. What tail lights are those ? Yeah it seems that rear skirt gives the apperance of a slight lift.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The tails are whiteline versions of the bmw 7 series tails..felt red took away from the monochromatic look of the car. I will do a slight tint (lightest shade darker). The rear lip does make it raised a bit but it sure beats the saggy but if the original RS

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, I like what you've done so far! Keep it up!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What headlights you have there? Looks slick all black.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks really sharp! Nice job!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The lights are the u-style led lights which I look real nice and remind me of the Impalas light minus the u shaped led halo

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would look good in any driveway .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

really nice dude!!! loving the rims!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> The lights are the u-style led lights which I look real nice and remind me of the Impalas light minus the u shaped led halo


what is the light output like on those? and do you run hid's in them or halogens? are the U's visible (like the audi's)


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The light outout is excellent..as far as seeing the leds..its noticeable in dusk/low light like most last gen drl's

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

What kind of rims are those they look so nice

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

That doesn't look like a Cruze at all and I mean that in a good day, great job!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys..I am gettimg pretty bored with the front end the lack of availability of any front lips available for the RS

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking absolutely sick man!!!!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

sweet, looks dam good. How are the new headlights? they give better light then stock?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mamely014 said:


> What kind of rims are those they look so nice
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The rims are 2crave mach 5's 19"..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

This is what im pondeting regarding the front bumper...wanna use the rs mesh for the bottom bumper opening and the grill from the white car 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Man....you got MY vote! You sure that is/was a Cruze???


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I vote yes on that as well, although the grill will require some hacking away..


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Where did you purchase them headlights? Hows the quality?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Where did you purchase them headlights? Hows the quality?


The quality is as good as OEM. Trust me. I have HID's installed 6000 kelvin and looks great. I had the HID's installed for about a year now and had 0 issues, cutoff is good, the light reaches further than stock, as it lights the highway just as I expected it to. The lights were purchased through a vendor at aliexpress.com. I believe it was Gigi or Guandong or some chinese company. Expect to pay an average of $400 for the lights.


----------

